# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [ROUND 1 - 7]



## Krory (Jan 21, 2013)

*TAVION* - Jedi Knight series


*EXCELLA GIONNE* - Resident Evil 5


*ALICE TWILIGHT* - No More Heroes


*GLADOS* - Portal

Fun fact: You can't Google "Alice Twilight" without getting a million and one results for Alice Cullen of Twilight long before the No More Heroes character.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh boy, I wonder who's going to win


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 22, 2013)

the g lady is gunna stomp so im gunna vote for alice :33


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2013)

Voting for Excella just to spite everyone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2013)

The NMH pick wasn't even that good, I might have chosen if it was Bad Girl or Margaret Moonlight. 



Krory said:


> Voting for Excella just to spite everyone.



You cheeky friend.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2013)

Voted for no one just to spite Krory.






































































j/k


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

It's like you are picking only the shit choices and only 1 good one for each one Krory


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's like you are picking only the shit choices and only 1 good one for each one Krory



That's not Krory's fault. There isn't a good pool of female antagonists to choose from.

Would it be better to have all the decent ones in one poll and then all the shit ones scattered around? So much rage potential for round one


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

Naruto said:


> That's not Krory's fault. There isn't a good pool of female antagonists to choose from.
> 
> Would it be better to have all the decent ones in one poll and then all the shit ones scattered around? So much rage potential for round one



If it makes me feel like I have more choice, yes.
Honestly someone from pokemon would be better than most of these.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Honestly someone from pokemon would be better than most of these.



Right...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2013)

Caroline's got this


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 22, 2013)

Voting for Tavion simply because it was fun to choke a bitch.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2013)

Out of over 70 characters nominated, there's only about six that are even decent, so not a heck of a lot I can do.

No one is forcing you to participate nor are you even attempting to make an effort of contributing anything, so deal with it or do your own.


----------

